# Alternate O-Ring Band Attachment Method



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Mentioned in another post ( SS Deadringer Gription Mods ) about a method of quick band attachment ( and hopefully/totally secure ) that I'd thought of and wanted to try out, using rubber O- Rings.

I bought some #8 O- Rings from Lowe's, and attached the bands Bill Hayes sent with the Taurus OTT frame I purchased. So far, they're holding pretty securely.

They did come with an oily coating on them, which I cleaned off with alcohol, and also cleaned the fork tips before attaching the bands.

They are prob gonna be a PITA to get off, but might be a quick fix in the field if you have no ties.

Try at your own risk.....






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome idea Darrell, I tried this after you mentioned it in the other post, and it worked great

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Looks like a good idea might try on my boyshot that is almost the same size as the Taurus!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

This is the second thing people do after zip-ties. It works well, but as you mentioned, they can be a hassle.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I like it!

Now I have to see if I have any no.8 rings in the junk drawer.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

[quote name="flipgun" post="1355594" timestamp="1572913845"]This is the second thing people do after zip-ties. It works well, but as you mentioned, they can be a hassle.[/quote

Yeah. they were a bit fiddly getting them on for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> I like it!
> 
> Now I have to see if I have any no.8 rings in the junk drawer.


 I prob wouldn't use them if too old Makopat, just to be safe, as they may have lost their elasticity, and I'd hate for you to blame me for band slap to the face, LOL 

They're not too awfully expensive. I think I only paid $2.58 for a pack of 10, but that was with my 10% Military discount, still not bad though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Great idea! Certainly worth a try.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*How did you install them - finger wrestle them on, or some kind of spreading pliers?*



*I've wanted to try this on my few pegheads but I just bought the new tape and the o-ring idea faded away.*

*Lucky to have an industrial hardware store in town with an incredible o-ring size selection, onesie-twosies or a whole box.*

*Great post, thx.*


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Tidy.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *How did you install them - finger wrestle them on, or some kind of spreading pliers?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Alfred, I had them down on the ground, in a rear naked choke, and the little buggers finally gave up and relented, LOL. I actually just inserted the band end through them, then held the bands in place at the front edge of the forks with my thumb, slid them down to the fork tip, hooked one edge or corner of the fork at the shooter side, and kind of stretched, pulled, and fought them over the target side of the forks, and down into the band grooves.........but spreader pliers could def have been an easier route for sure, but don't have any...........just be sure to clean the oil off of them before installing, so they bite on the bands well and hold securely.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

A few years back someone tried something similar. To put it as politely as I can, it was the rubber bands used to castrate bulls. There is a device that stretches them to go over them, and then the band cuts off circulation until they fall off a few days later. Hilarious thing was, you could use the same device to put those bands over a slingshot fork as well...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

bigdh2000 said:


> A few years back someone tried something similar. To put it as politely as I can, it was the rubber bands used to castrate bulls. There is a device that stretches them to go over them, and then the band cuts off circulation until they fall off a few days later. Hilarious thing was, you could use the same device to put those bands over a slingshot fork as well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True Dan, lol.....looks like a pure torture device to me. 
There was another member that mentioned the exact same thing on the orig post I mentioned them on. ( SS Deadringer Gription Mods )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

bigdh2000 said:


> A few years back someone tried something similar. To put it as politely as I can, it was the rubber bands used to castrate bulls. There is a device that stretches them to go over them, and then the band cuts off circulation until they fall off a few days later. Hilarious thing was, you could use the same device to put those bands over a slingshot fork as well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that makes it perfect for the Mini Taurus slingshot!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > I like it!
> ...


2.58 buy alot of #32 bands i really dont mined wrap and tuck even out and about .and its fast .


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*One of the 'spreader pliers' I bought after Eric posted about it - also have an opening jewelry pliers, and a ring opening pliers, plus a few snap ring tools - all very useful in this slingshot hobby.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYgdhzbLD3g


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Ive seen this before but haven't tried it. If the bands slip at all I wonder if you could try folding the flatband and put a piece of tubing in as a stopper/matchstick.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Port boy said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > MakoPat said:
> ...


Yeah PB, I will prob go back to wrap-n-tuck myself.......just need to get better at it I guess.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Ive seen this before but haven't tried it. If the bands slip at all I wonder if you could try folding the flatband and put a piece of tubing in as a stopper/matchstick.


great idea Tom, I could def see that working, thanks for sharing.


----------

